# another taping video.



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like we have been doing it all wrong.
http://youtu.be/9yGoGd7VXdg


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

The first half wasn't too bad, with that military tank style looking banjo.
Could work. But then the 2nd half!? With the old man using a sh!t box?! That was brutal. I guess that was innovation in the 1930's :yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> The first half wasn't too bad, with that military tank style looking banjo.
> Could work. But then the 2nd half!? With the old man using a sh!t box?! That was brutal. I guess that was innovation in the 1930's :yes:


Yeah I agree PT. 

Old Mr. Tucker looks like he will take 3 days to finish putting the tapes on in the basement at that rate. :blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Looks like we have been doing it all wrong.
> http://youtu.be/9yGoGd7VXdg


 Me 2 Cd!! U need heaps o little tapes everywhere!!:thumbup:
But i did like the idea of fillin the banjo like that! Not sure how that banjo thing would go on ceilings tho!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Not sure how that banjo thing would go on ceilings tho!


If one could handle the appearing awkwardness of using it, I'm thinking it should work.

With the tape appearing to not loop inside the mud compartment, to help continually pull the tape down into the mud - but the mud is gravity fed onto the tape - my main concern would be about doing horizontal tapes on the walls. Doing vertical standing board, like they were in the video, would be less of a problem.

Just get a Homax I'm thinking, if you want a wheel tipped banjo.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Exactly! I've only used the Homax once, yesterday for the first time.
And I loved it. Im sure it doesn't carry as much mud as others but who cares. Its compact and sleek design make up for a few trips back to the bucket.
Video coming shortly boys!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm seeing the Homax's on sale for $35 + shipping... can't beat that


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> I'm seeing the Homax's on sale for $35 + shipping... can't beat that


On amazon!! Thats exactly what I got!
35$!! Steal of a deal!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> I'm seeing the Homax's on sale for $35 + shipping... can't beat that


At that price, I'd maybe do like someone here once posted, and have a couple of them to run, stopping to fill both together.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Me 2 Cd!! U need heaps o little tapes everywhere!!:thumbup:


That was me today. I still haven't figured out how to keep the tape from pulling away from the corner when taping top angles with bazooka.
Figuring out somethings on your own or from watching a video can be really frustrating. Over all I still leave cleaner and less fatigued than if I had ran a banjo all day.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> That was me today. I still haven't figured out how to keep the tape from pulling away from the corner when taping top angles with bazooka.
> Figuring out somethings on your own or from watching a video can be really frustrating. Over all I still leave cleaner and less fatigued than if I had ran a banjo all day.:thumbup:


Me neither CD,,,, I usually try to leave my tape abit too long,,so that instead of dragging it out of the corner, I actually leave abit too much in it. That way, I "double lap" it in the corner. Even if I do drag it too far and leave abit short,,,,, I'm gonna "pick" it with a knife, so in the end it really don't matter if its "double lapped" or "short",,,, ain't gonna show either way.

I understand that alot of you guys are "pickier" than I am,,, I am only concerned about the end product,,, not the individual steps to achieve said end.

nuff said,,, I'll go back to my room now


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> That was me today. I still haven't figured out how to keep the tape from pulling away from the corner when taping top angles with bazooka.
> Figuring out somethings on your own or from watching a video can be really frustrating. Over all I still leave cleaner and less fatigued than if I had ran a banjo all day.:thumbup:


You run a crew of guys don't you cd ??????

Just keep one guy behind you with a roller all the time. When we do walls 9 foot high, we will do that method, to save on ware and tear on the shoulders of the zookie guy. Just run your tape, and the guy on the roller basically stops and holds the tape till you get to the other end with the zookie. Over time, you may not need the guy on the roller no more.

laying some tape this week, will see if I can make you a vid of the system, it's fast on big open rooms. But your on your own in closets.

One other thing I find, is guys think they have their mud nice and runny, but they don't. For example, depending on the mud, we put in 7 coffee cups of water for flat tapes, and 10 to 11 for the angle tapes. If I get angle tapes dropping, I mix in more water to the mud. Sounds nuts, but it works


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> One other thing I find, is guys think they have their mud nice and runny, but they don't. For example, depending on the mud, we put in 7 coffee cups of water for flat tapes, and 10 to 11 for the angle tapes. If I get angle tapes dropping, I mix in more water to the mud. Sounds nuts, but it works


I like to tell guys this,,,,,,,,

mix it ttill you are SURE its too thin,,,,,,then add another 3 coffee cups of water to it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> At that price, I'd maybe do like someone here once posted, and have a couple of them to run, stopping to fill both together.


As soon as my Banjo video is done uploading to YouTube, im giving a brand new one away to whoever is the 20th comment on the video!
You have to be subscribed to my channel as well as give the video a thumbs up. You can comment as many times as you want as soon as its posted! 20th comment gets a free banjo in the mail! Anywhere. Free shipping too! Right to your door!



cdwoodcox said:


> That was me today. I still haven't figured out how to keep the tape from pulling away from the corner when taping top angles with bazooka.
> Figuring out somethings on your own or from watching a video can be really frustrating. Over all I still leave cleaner and less fatigued than if I had ran a banjo all day.:thumbup:


What 2Buck and Capt-Sheetrock said! :thumbsup:
Listen to them! They know what they're talking about!
Don't forget to enter in the contest when I post the link guys! Free Banjo! :thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

in the OP, it looks like a prototype for this http://youtu.be/1EoVCRiqdig


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I like to tell guys this,,,,,,,,
> 
> mix it ttill you are SURE its too thin,,,,,,then add another 3 coffee cups of water to it.


That's odd...... I half to say that to 2buckjr every time he mixes the mud:whistling2:........ for 13 years now


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's odd...... I half to say that to 2buckjr every time he mixes the mud:whistling2:........ for 13 years now


Haha! Ya, I tell my guys the same thing.
Especially for Knockdown's! Always always!
You can never mix the mud too thin!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bahaha!! Check this one out!
Good one Myron... :whistling2: :jester:






I can understand rolling your mud on for a level 5 finish...
But for skimming!? I can trowel faster than that. :laughing:
Let alone run a box!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Looks like we have been doing it all wrong.
> http://youtu.be/9yGoGd7VXdg


seen a taping video once

Seen a guy using 120 grit for finish sand more than once:yes::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> seen a taping video once
> 
> Seen a guy using 120 grit for finish sand more than once:yes::whistling2:


Pfft! I had a home owner call me one time asking me to come touch up his work, he said he did it himself but wasn't quite happy with the finish.
I asked him what kind of grit he used for sanding, he said "oh...I dont know, just the belt sander"  Hahaha!! :laughing:
I couldn't even stop laughing on the phone...I felt pretty bad..
Needless to say I never went to look at it. lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe said:


> At that price, I'd maybe do like someone here once posted, and have a couple of them to run, stopping to fill both together.


What I did when I had a newby, was run two and get him to fill them and run them to me especially when doing ceiling on stilts. Then if he was waiting for me he spotted screws.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Me neither CD,,,, I usually try to leave my tape abit too long,,so that instead of dragging it out of the corner, I actually leave abit too much in it. That way, I "double lap" it in the corner. Even if I do drag it too far and leave abit short,,,,, I'm gonna "pick" it with a knife, so in the end it really don't matter if its "double lapped" or "short",,,, ain't gonna show either way.
> 
> I understand that alot of you guys are "pickier" than I am,,, I am only concerned about the end product,,, not the individual steps to achieve said end.
> 
> nuff said,,, I'll go back to my room now




Hey the Captain is back:thumbup:. Good to hear from you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, welcome back Capt, that must have been one helluva bender you went on :thumbup:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I saw Casey Jones driving that thing in the video back in the 70's.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You run a crew of guys don't you cd ??????
> 
> Just keep one guy behind you with a roller all the time. When we do walls 9 foot high, we will do that method, to save on ware and tear on the shoulders of the zookie guy. Just run your tape, and the guy on the roller basically stops and holds the tape till you get to the other end with the zookie. Over time, you may not need the guy on the roller no more.


I remember reading that on here awhile back So I done that in probably half the house. I just felt like a puss having someone hold my tape for me. 
I have to keep reminding myself that learning the zooka is slow now but is basically an investment with long term benefits.
Since we have been doing a lot of commercial work and hanging this is only the 5 or 6 house I have used the zooka on. Top angles are basically the only thing giving me trouble. Well that and the occasional shower of mud from ceiling tapes dripping all over.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I like to tell guys this,,,,,,,,
> 
> mix it ttill you are SURE its too thin,,,,,,then add another 3 coffee cups of water to it.


 My mud may have been to thick. I use usg all purpose (Dark green lid) with 48 ounces of water per carton. that is 16 more ounces then I would run through my banjo but maybe next week I will mix my first bucket wetter and see if that helps.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I would leave it as is for the flats, if they aren't giving you any problems, thin it down for the angles if need be.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Bahaha!! Check this one out!
> Good one Myron... :whistling2: :jester:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi-Hp3dasq8
> ...


On large scale commercial work, this method gets mud on the walls much quicker. 1 roller, 2 guys wiping. We can get away with 2 coats after tape, but flashing and too much touchup becomes an issue, so we roll all skims, bead and butts for 3rd coat. Not to mention coating over glue or old wallpaper :thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> My mud may have been to thick. I use usg all purpose (Dark green lid) with 48 ounces of water per carton. that is 16 more ounces then I would run through my banjo but maybe next week I will mix my first bucket wetter and see if that helps.


 We run with the same mud. Definately need to thin it down more. On thing with running top angles, if I find I'm dragging tape too much, I lay off the kicker/creaser a bit, and also start the angle with a bit of xtra tape in the corner to allow a bit of drag. 

With all the pickup work I'm doing over the last few years.... I don't grab the gun as much as I used to, so it's almost always like learning it again for the first few runs :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> On large scale commercial work, this method gets mud on the walls much quicker. 1 roller, 2 guys wiping. We can get away with 2 coats after tape, but flashing and too much touchup becomes an issue, so we roll all skims, bead and butts for 3rd coat. Not to mention coating over glue or old wallpaper :thumbup:


oh ya! For sure, it has its applications.
I'd just never have thought for skimming...
Maybe its my youth and lack of experience. 
I can see it working for commercial like you mentioned.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Br549 I should'nt make fun of diys..http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7kE00nojXfg#!

80 GRIT Bazooka joe!!! Reckon he missed that light box??


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice job eh Moore:whistling2:. The guy needs to be told not to wear track pants.

That deserves to be entered in the worst drywall videos.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I remember reading that on here awhile back So I done that in probably half the house. I just felt like a puss having someone hold my tape for me.
> I have to keep reminding myself that learning the zooka is slow now but is basically an investment with long term benefits.
> Since we have been doing a lot of commercial work and hanging this is only the 5 or 6 house I have used the zooka on. Top angles are basically the only thing giving me trouble. Well that and the occasional shower of mud from ceiling tapes dripping all over.


No your not being a puss doing that method. Don't forget, if someone is holding your tape for you, you can race to the other end of the wall with the zook as fast as you can. Big wide open areas get taped out extremely fast:yes:

Had a vid to show you how fast it can be, but newb forgot to push record button:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Br549 I should'nt make fun of diys..http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7kE00nojXfg#!
> 
> 80 GRIT Bazooka joe!!! Reckon he missed that light box??


OMG.....
Good find Moore!
I think Gazman's right! That needs to go in the worst drywall video thread.
80 Grit......pfft!! Haha! That's ridiculous...


----------

